# [kernel]kernel 2.6.5 erreur au démarrage[résolu]

## PrEdAt0r

j'aimerai compiler mon 2.6.5 avec genkernel car a la main j'ai une erreur

```
dnsdomainname:Erreur de rep?rage du nom de l'h?te cible. 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_getraw>>: 

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map" 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_verbose>>: 

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map" 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_status>>: 

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map" 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_read_proc>>: 

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map" 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+Oxe7d72):dans la fonction <<splash_write_proc>>: 

undefined reference to "conf2fb_map" 

make:***[.tmp_vmlinux1]Erreur 1 

```

alors je suis dit pourquoi pas avec genkernel on peut toujours essayer !

et j'aimerai savoir votre avis !! est ce que on peut compiler un 2.6.5 avec genkernel ?? et quel sont les meilleur options a lui passer (car les infos dans les docs gentoo de nous parle pas vraiment de option ) ??

----------

## kwenspc

tu monte ta partoche /boot si elle est pas déjà montée...

tu fais 

genkernel all --menuconfig --install

(il me semble te l'avoir déjà dis en plus  :Wink: )

et c'est tout...

si tu veux pas d'installation bootsplash rajoute --no-bootsplash

m'enfin là c'est un autre pb

----------

## PrEdAt0r

j'ai une erreur avec genkernel ! je vais dans /usr/src/linux (linux qui pointe vers linux-2.6.5-gentoo) :

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

puis je tape l'option que tu ma dit de mettre :

```
genkernel all --menuconfig --install
```

et la voila ce que j'obtien :

```
*your kernel does not appear to have loop device support

*Please load loop support before running genkernel

*ERROR:Load loop support
```

alors quelqu'un a t-il une idée ?? une option oubliée peut etre !!

ps: avant ca j'ai tenter une compile a la main sans résultat (donc j'ai toucher a .config en faisant make menuconfig)

----------

## kwenspc

ah c parce que ton noyau sur lequel tu es là en ce moment t'as oublié de mettre le support loopdevice supprot (c dans la même fenetre d'option que initrd je crois)

ton ben refait toi une conf à la mano et met loop device support en dur, i lte le faut c'est utilisé pas mal quand même...

parce que c vrai que genkernel c pas non plus trés souple...Comme tu le vois

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et ha koi sert loop device ?? et dans quel section de menuconfig (je fais make menuconfig) se trouve t'il ??

----------

## kwenspc

bah par exemple l'interface lo c un loop device   :Smile: 

 (enfin c particulier parce que c branché sur le réseau c un peu diff)

y en a pas mal d'autre aussi qui serv au kernel pour relancer des rappelles systèmes enfin j'en sias pas plus exactement là dessus mais c pas conseillé de le virer. regarde l'help qui va avec à la conf du noyau tu verras

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors l'erreur de compile de mon 2.6.5(voir le 1er msg de ce topic) a la main pe peut etre venir de loop device ?? non ??

----------

## kwenspc

possible j'ai jamais essayé de virer loop device, à la limite postes ton fichier de config kernel de ton 2.6.5 et on va voir ça de plus prêt

----------

## PrEdAt0r

bin justement je pe pas car la je suis sous windows et j'ai pas encore config mon modem !! alors comment faire ?? pour le passer sous windows ?

----------

## kwenspc

euh g pas compris là?

----------

## GNUTortue

Pour ton erreur de compil je croi que j'optien la même. Pour la résoudre si c'est ça

Dans la conf du noyeau

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> Bootsplash configuration  --->

 

Désactive le

 *Quote:*   

> [ ] Bootup splash screen

 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et bien là , maintenant au moment ou je poste ce message je suis sous WINDOWS XP car je n'est pas encore config mon modem F@st 800 sous gentoo !! donc comment puis faire pour récuperer mon fichier .config de ma part gentoo pour pouvoir le mettre sur ma partition windows et ensuite vous l'envoyer ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors ca y est mon kernel 2.6.5 est compiler a la main (merci GNUtortue   :Wink:  ), j'ai reussi  bon maintenant au boot de mon 2.6.5 j'ai cette erreur :

```
VFS:Cannot open root device "hda3" or hda3

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic :VFS:Unable to mount root fs on hda3 .
```

alors est ce mes config ?? car je n'est pas dutout eu ce pb avec le 2.4.25 et  je n'est pas retoucher a fstab !!! alors qu'est ce que c'est ??

AIDEZ MOI   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

bon mon ptit Predator va falloir que tu fasses un stage inténsif en compil kernel   :Smile: 

nan mais t'inquiète c'est normal, c'est pas une manip auquel on est forcément habitué dès le début donc  tout le monde se plante...je compre pas le nombdre de compil foiré ou à demi foiré de noyau au début que je m'y suis mi (noyau 2.0)

bon va dans la conf kenrel et dans filesystem rajoute VFS en dur dans le kernel

euh sinon es tu sûr de ton paramètre au noyau pour root=/dev/ROOT  (ROOT étant ta partoche) dans grub?

----------

## GNUTortue

Heu je pense que ça c'est la conf de lilo qui jou pas... mais je suis un débutant alors pas sur mais le

"root=" c'est dans lilo.conf l'endroit ou doit se situer la partion racine ( / ) et, dsl je ne suis pas anglophone j'étudirai l'anglais que l'année prochaine car en Suisse d'ab c'est l'allemand, 

le VFS:Cannot open root device "hda3" or hda3  je pense que tu a mit dans ton lilo.conf root=hda3 si c'est le cas il faut le remplacer par : root=/dev/hda3 et n'oublie pas après avoir modifié lilo.conf de faire :

```
lilo
```

Mais le mieux je pense c'est de nous donner le contenu de /etc/lilo.conf et où est ta partition / (voir dans /etc/fstab)

Sur nos mont, quand le Soleil,

Annonce un brillant réveil [...] (non, j'ai pas fumé) 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

oui je suis sur je lai pas modif et ct le même que le 2.4.25 donc ca marche et c'est pas ca , mais je suis pas sur d'avoir activer VFS enfin ton truc la ... donc je vais le faire et en dur [*]

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors dans .config de mon noyau 2.6.5 ya filesystem mais ya pas VFS ! deja j'ai rajouté /dev pour le noyau que j'avais pas mi !!

MAIS YA PAS VFS !! tu té pas gourer ??

ps : 

/dev/hda2 /boot ext2

/dev/hda3 /root ext3

dev/hda4  none swap

----------

## PrEdAt0r

AIDEZ MOI !!! j'arrive même pas a booter !!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

boot sur un livecd ou sur un autre linux quelconque et donne nous ton .config !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

non tinkiete je pe booter sur ma distrib avec mon 2.4.25 parce que j'lai garder mais comment puis je vous passer le .config ?? car j'ai pas encore le net sous gentoo (sagem f@st 800) alors comment puis je faire par windows ?

----------

## kernelsensei

si ta partoche win est en fat, tu cp /usr/src/linux/.config /mnt/win/CONFIG_KERNEL

sinon, disquette/cdrw

----------

## PrEdAt0r

bon bin disquette !! passe moi la cmd pour formater et copier sur la disquette !!

----------

## kernelsensei

si t'as deja une disquette qui fonctionne (formatée), un simple rm -rf /mnt/floppy/* (apres un mount) suffira.

Mais apres la copie, fait gaffe au piege, il faut demonter la disquette AVANT de sortir la disquette car c'est a ce moment que les données vont etre ecrites !

sinon je pense qu'un mkdosfs /dev/fd0 devrait formatter la disquette !

----------

## DuF

Sinon comme programme sous windows qui fonctionne très bien pour explorer de l'ext2/3 il y a explore2fs !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

merci pour cette info   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ca y est j'ai le .config de mon kernel 2.6.5 que j'ai renommer CONFIG_KERNEL le voila CLIQUEZ LA et mon grub.conf ICI

je vous rappelle ma config en détail pour que vous puissiez le modif dans le config :

-Processeur AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino (i686)

-Carte mere ASUS A7N266-C (nforce + ACPI)

-512 mo de DDR

-Modem Sagem F@st 800

souris + clavier en ps2

et webcam !

mes partition :

/dev/hda1      WINDOWS         NTFS

/dev/hda2          part boot                Ext2           32mo

/dev/hda3         part root                 Ext3           10Go

/dev/hda4           none                     SWAP     512 mo

----------

## PrEdAt0r

aidez moi maintenant que vous avez mon .config et mon grub.conf

----------

## kwenspc

vfs = virtual File System

et c'est dans le noyau...regardes de plus près

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Help je vous ai lacher mon .config c'est pas pour rien   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

kernel_sensei aide moi c'est toi même qui ma demande mon .config de mon kernel 2.6.5 !!!! le voici .config alors aide moi !!(le prend pas mal surtout   :Wink:  )  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

aide moi , aide moi ...., 

les idees ne tombent pas du ciel comme ca, la je suis en train de me faire les nerfs sur une HP LaserJet 5 de M<Biip>de et pour ton probleme j'ai epuise mes idees "reflexe", c a d ou ya pas besoin de reflechir, de plus, il faut que tu comprennes que l'aide ne t'es pas due, de plus comme ton probleme a l'air bien chiant, ca serait plus facile en allant sur le chan irc :

#frgentoo@freenode.net ou encore #gentoofr  (je suis sur les 2)

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok jy vais !!

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Ca y est tout marche nickel !!!   :Very Happy:   merci kwenspc et kernel_sensei pour les petites aides !!! pour info le .config d'un 2.4.25 est largement réutilisable pour un 2.6.5 !!! et donc ca y est tout marche nickel !!!

maintenant eagle puis Xorg !

merci encore  :Wink: 

----------

